# Scooter with (iPod) Stereo System



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.scooterwest.com/temp/sterosound.MPG

Now that would be great on my Vespa.

Dave


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

LOL I almost expected to hear the Quadrophenia soundtrack blasting out of those speakers


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

?!?!

what is that plugged to?? DETAILS! that would keep me from singing to myself all the time. 

BTW, Dol, did you hit the show on the weekend?

H!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

As much as I find the coolness factor near the top, I think having ANY distractions on a bike is ludicrous. When I used to ride, hearing ran a close second to sight - too many morons out there to listen and watch for.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> ?!?!
> 
> what is that plugged to?? DETAILS! that would keep me from singing to myself all the time.
> 
> ...


It's plugged into the electrical system on the scooter, A bit complicated to do,
Also...Yes I did go to The Toronto Motorcycle Show and I sat on the new Piaggio Vespa MP3!!!

Loved it, But it's a tad too expensive for me.

I just want a simple PX150.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Mississauga said:


> As much as I find the coolness factor near the top, I think having ANY distractions on a bike is ludicrous. When I used to ride, hearing ran a close second to sight - too many morons out there to listen and watch for.


Oh...I don't know...
I'd be nice driving out in the country on a lonesome road listening to Satellite Radio or an iPod.

Dave


----------

